# Malik Rose



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Tough Defensive end Smart Player...Maybe the suns should look @ him and try to sign him and cuT Alton Ford...


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd rather have a raw 6'9 20 year old than a 6'6 backup PF. Rose is the type of player that can really contribute on a team like the Spurs or Lakers, but would disappear in Phoenix or Miami.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

TrU


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Rose*

Rose wouldn't be able to do much in Phoenix. The Suns will take Stoudemire, who will start next year at PF. Gugs will come off of the bench as a PF, so Rose would have to share time with him. Rose could start for the Lakers, or get a lot of playing time with the Spurs. 

Bottomline: The Suns don't have a chance at getting Malik Rose.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

That's fine, cause the Suns don't want Malik Rose


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*no they dont*

the lakers do beacuse they are sick of him beaing good on the spurs


----------

